# 414 Diff removal !!



## otpco (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi all am pulling the rear end down but cant get the Diff lock side off the crown wheel .I think its stuck on the spline any ideas . The whole thing needs to be re raced . gearbox to , Axles . the lot . what a mess . Has anyone got a picture of the RH side of the tractor I need to know what the oil lines from the pump should look like . mine are bent !!! and you cant check the engine oil !!! not a good feature thanks to all otpco :dazed:


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Re pipe layout, did the photo of the 434 not help ???

Re diff i could scan in the section of the service manual, but file size will be too large for posting on here, Send me aPM with your E Mail address.


----------



## otpco (Jan 16, 2011)

I have the manual and have followed it but I think its stuck on the spline . I need A 414 picture as the 434 has a different pump . I have to make new pipes and cant work out where they should be routed . thanks otpco


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Re pipe layouts < is your Hyd pump a single or double pump? 

414 & 434 both use same pumps but different pipe layouts as seen on CNH web site!! Chances of finding suitable photo is rare!! you need someone to photo their tractor for you??.

Re diff I find it difficult ito beleive it is hanging up on splines, collar in centre(whick locks shafts together) is roll pinned to its operating shaft as picture in manual shows.


----------



## otpco (Jan 16, 2011)

yes i cant belive it to! it seams impossable ! and yes someone to take a photo would be good . this tractor needs all bearings replaced in the gearbox diff . Water water everywhere !!!


----------



## otpco (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi have got it to bits BUT !!!!! I have got it to bits I pulled the diff in half .Removed the collar of the rod and did it that way It was very tight ! I now need to remove the Diff lock rod but cant see how it comes appart . The description in the book is not clear .I need some help on how it comes to bits and the order of replacment surely you dont split the diff centre to replace the Diff thanks Mark . I will have to keep looking for a picture of the pipe work .I will make some new ones as mine have been bent badly and more than one time . thanks to all Mark


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Should now be relativly easy!! an internal dowel pin stops the rod being pulled out from brake side,

Look at the end of the rod, operated by the pedal, in the end of the shaft is an "O ring retainer", push this in and it should expose acirclip on the rod. 

Remove circlip then associated parts, springs etc and then push rod out through centre of diff

What manual have you got?? Is it a genuine IH one or an Implemeny & Tractor one??.


----------



## otpco (Jan 16, 2011)

hi its an IT one not very good ! I have a genuine B250 one (and a b250 ) it uses a different system of holding the shaft in I will try to take a picture thanks Mark


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

I & T o/k but not the best!!!

On earlier b-250 the difflock rod is secured with agroove pin through the o ring retainer, instead of acirclipm as on B-414.


----------



## otpco (Jan 16, 2011)

Got it !!! rusted solid .eeek I had to remove it with the grinder !!! so have now made a new one . it is so simple ! !!! .the two parts had rusted solid . saved the clip . All is well on to the next problem .The new tube for the oil lines arrived today .have the benders ready to go . Also need to know what the graeshift Knobs where .I dont have a tractor with an original .Were they A rubber Material . thanks to all


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Gear knobs were/are a hard rubber compound.

Yes, the dreaded rust, causes all sorts of problems!!!!!!


----------

